# Ranger Crew 900



## Frachand (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if/when Polaris may release a 900 Ranger Crew?


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

I have heard rumors of an april release...nothing for sure though


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

No one will know for sure until they release it.


----------

